# Should I look elsewhere?



## crabjoe (Apr 20, 2020)

I ordered the Briggs Q6500 because I felt it was the best bang for the price. I don't mind recoil starters and it looked good. Rated at 66db at 1/4 load, I felt it was perfect to run my 1hp well pump when I lose power.

Now the bad news... While waiting for this generator to be delivered, I started seeing bad reviews. Most were that it came with a broken something like wheel or it wouldn't start after sitting. For me these were simple issues easily resolved. I did see a few reviews saying it couldn't run this or that, but I pretty much ignored them because people were trying to drive 13500 or 15000 BTU ACs on their RV with the 20amp plug. Today I saw something that actually mattered.

I saw a snippet of a CR report failing this generator, stating it was the worst of the inverter generators. I don't subscribe to CR, so I can't see the complete review. I do know that it scored really low as in an over all score of 39. Their best scored in at 84. Their best comparable generator, the Honda EU7000 scored 79.

39 vs 79 is huge to me.. and the snippet of their review on the Briggs and Stratton Q7500 states it failed because it failed at it's most crucial tests for power quality and delivery. They said it could only handle modest constant loads. And when it was pressed to handle a surge on demand ... which is why I need it, to power a well pump, which needs surge watts to get it moving.

Because of this, I started looking again and I see there is something else that's in the same price range. It's a new Champion inverter unit. I know Champion has excellent customer service, so I'm guessing this unit will live up to it's name. But it's a bit louder, being it's open framed. Rated at 72db at a 1/4 load. I don't know how loud that is, but based on experience with other open frame generators, I'm thinking that's way too loud. Yes, I'm comparing this to non-inverter open frame generators, but that's been my experience.

Being that it's for emergencies, should not care of the noise rating difference and just return the Q6500? Then order the Champion DH 8750 inverter generator, or should I test the Briggs and see if it actually works as advertised before making judgment? The Briggs should be here on Monday.

What would you do? I wish I knew what the rated db was at full load on each generator. This 1/4 load info drive me crazy..

BTW, noise if a big issue for me.. ok, not me because I'm partially deaf these days, but for my neighbors. Our homes are about 75 feet apart.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

save up for the honda!
that is the best advice I can give...
they are worth the wait... or maxing out a credit card..
good investment as well!!
they hold value the best of all the gen sets out there.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

If the EU7000 only scored a 79, what the heck does it take to score higher.

I'm not the biggest fan of consumer reports regarding power equipment recommendations. Take their snowblower reviews for example. Blowing saw dust to judge a machine....

Buyers remorse is the worst. Either way, 39 points is food for thought. Why not at least try the briggs out and draw your own conclusion and share it. Its already on the way...


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have heard some honda's are not great at starting if they are left sitting for a month or two. As a rule I run my gen monthly for 10mins or so, with a light load


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the eu7000is is the best starting unit yet!
and if you are running them on LP or natural gas they are a dream gen!!
they are best in class!!
stay with the eu series 1000i, 2000i, 2200i, 3000i, 7000is. these are the best units honda has to offer!

stay away from the open frame construction gens in honda or other brands that use a standard home owner grade gc or cheaper honda engine.
"all generators are not created equal."
"that is why on the 11th day man created the Eu series Honda inverter Generator!"
lol
yea I am in one of those moods this Sunday am!!
come over to 








main groups.io Group


*Welcome to the entrance admin only posting area announcement pages for Honda EU series generator forum, This is our start pages!! note you need membership to each sub group to read or post! select the section below or on the left your sub group for your generator type or model or trouble...




hondagenerator.groups.io




and hear the word on Honda!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> If the EU7000 only scored a 79, what the heck does it take to score higher.
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of consumer reports regarding power equipment recommendations. Take their snowblower reviews for example. Blowing saw dust to judge a machine....
> 
> Buyers remorse is the worst. Either way, 39 points is food for thought. Why not at least try the briggs out and draw your own conclusion and share it. Its already on the way...


lol on the C/Reports saw dust!!
do they wet it down??
we have almost slush at times here in Iowa snow!!
what they do not test is after the rocks chip the paint off the impeller and chute area..
how well it blows snow then!!
the graphite spray they use for mower decks works well if you use it after the machine drys
and use it every time before you blow snow … the pain is it needs to dry for a day in a warm shop!!

yea cr testers do not check every thing... just some of the basics..
and they do not test items for lets say the "real world" so they miss out things like 
bad gas, made with bad steel or aluminum...
and they do not bench mark the real stuff like wave form, hash noise, starter pull, and the list is endless!!

just save your money and buy a good Honda Eu7000is!!
and never look back!!


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I agree with iowagold, if your going to be using a gen often and if you can afford it, buy a decent one, because it will last much longer.. Only buy a cheap gen if its not going tobe use much and/or if you can't afford a expensive one.

But whatever you buy, keep it maintained and dont let it sit for long, because thats the main cause of them breaking and failing to start easy,, because at the end of the day you want the engine to run as smooth as possible for steady and constant power.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well I always go one step further..
it is always best to save up and buy the good equipment once!!
of if you need it now finance it..
honda has a credit card... they do have deals for those that setup payment plans..
low interest, zero%, and even cash back deals!!
here is the link below for Honda's site





Honda Generators: Power You Can Trust


Honda portable generators provide reliable power for home back up, recreation, and industrial use. From super quiet inverter generators to construction models, Honda has the right generator for you.




powerequipment.honda.com





and here is the link for the deals page as well as the financing page





Honda Power Equipment | Special Offers


Current special offers for Honda Power Equipment products, including Honda Generators, Lawn mowers, Tillers, Trimmers, Snow blowers, & Pumps.




powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Stop tempting me,,,, I dont use one enough to buy a nice genny... But if I ever come into some money or our mains power gets that were using the gen often.. HONDA here I come, but atm I can't see myself putting 200+ hrs on my generator before I die and Im only 40. But I dont think my genny will last 40 years, not with it being kept/stored outside


----------



## crabjoe (Apr 20, 2020)

Guys, this generator will be my 4th.. 

Let's see. I've got a Honda EU2000.. at least I had it. Lent it to my dad and he won't give it back.
I've got a Generace GP15000E. I use this for extended outages when I need AC in the home. It's so loud, you can hear it in the next county over, but it powered everything in my home.
Picked up a WEN i56235 as a replacement for the Honda EU2000. Seems to run fine, but on the rich side. Using a watt meter, I was able to put a continuous load of 1850 watts on here and she keep running. I let her run for 30 mins.
Lastly, I picked up the Briggs Q6500 today.

The Q6500 showed up with a cracked wheel. I'm guessing it happened before packing because the hub cap was broken and the broken piece was nowhere to be found. The box itself was a bit bang up, but no holes or dents.

I added the SAE 30 oil and some gas... Fired her up. Started on the 1st pull. Let her idle in ECO mode (They call it QPT) for about 5 mins, then switched to non-eco for 5 mins. Kind idid a back and forth thing then added a 850w load. It was no problem for it. The load is a 650w/1500w rated resistitive heater, but on low, the watt meter shows 850 and on high it's 1650. There is a surge of around 2200 watts if you start from off to high.

On eco, going from off to high put a strain on the generator.. As in overload ligh blinked a few times. Then it settled down to the 50% indicator. Over the next two hours I run this heater on low and high or off... Then the test for what I bought it for.

I plugged her into the house and only had the well pump, heat pump and dryer breakers off. I should say I'm on propane for stove and hot water. Everything else on my service panel was on.. So far so good.. When up and turned on some lights (around 50 watts of LED lighting), and the TV, then turned on the microwave. Still ok.. I turned my water on to drain the pressure tank... waited 5 mins till water stopped and went down to hit the well pump breaker.

Lights dimmed for a second or 2 but nothing tripped. Generator was showing 50% load. Ran to the kitchen and turned on the microwave and it worked too. I've got 2 full sized fridges and a small freezer plugged in, but none were running. They were on, but none had a compressor running. 

I seems this generator has just enough power to make things comfortable during short outages... Assuming Briggs can get me a replacement wheel in the next two weeks, I'll be keeping it. If not, it's going back and I'll pick up the Champion open frame inverter unit. I'd rater have enough power so the light don't dim when the well kicks in. Plus I don't like that under 200 watts of load, this things voltage is out of wack.. As in it floats around between 100-110 volts.

As for noise, it's not bad.. It's quieter than most vacuums and the sound doesn't really seem to carry. The fit of the panels are horrible. Nothing lines up and the plastic panels are warped in spots making it look like there's something pushed up against it. I also feel this unit needs a couple built in handles for lifting in and out of a truck.

Hmmm.. what else... Can't think of anything for now, but I'll run her a few more times this weeks to get her broken in properly. Once that's done, I'll look to do a full review since there doesn't seem to be many review on this unit out on the web.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

crabjoe said:


> Guys, this generator will be my 4th..
> 
> Let's see. I've got a Honda EU2000.. at least I had it. Lent it to my dad and he won't give it back.
> I've got a Generace GP15000E. I use this for extended outages when I need AC in the home. It's so loud, you can hear it in the next county over, but it powered everything in my home.
> ...


that "hunting" or where the unit will no idle right is what drives me nutz!!
that is an air issue in the carb...
idle air jet has trash in it...
maybe plastic chunk from the tank??
or just a bad formed jet...
pull up a parts blow up on the carb and you will see where it is..
where is the service center located for the generator? it is under warranty.

lol on the broken wheel...
yup low cost units have plastic wheels...
been there on the unboxing on stuff like this...
just remember they are not the same B&S from the 1960's...
now days the stuff is mass produced... and poor fit...

yea I can see an honda eu7000is in your future!!
grin..
at least your dad has the good gen.. it is important to keep him happy!!

that is kinda cool on the b/s gen that it fired the pump..
if the eco mode is off do the lights dim a bit still when the pump kicks in??
what is the make and model on the pump?? and the gpm on the pump as well as the gpm recovery on the well.
I would add another bladder tank to the system...
get the system gallons up a bit... I like to see 200 gallons on the bladder tank..


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

crabjoe said:


> Guys, this generator will be my 4th..
> 
> Let's see. I've got a Honda EU2000.. at least I had it. Lent it to my dad and he won't give it back.
> I've got a Generace GP15000E. I use this for extended outages when I need AC in the home. It's so loud, you can hear it in the next county over, but it powered everything in my home.
> ...


Kind of annoying with the wheel, but not a big deal. Its safe to assume the fit and finish would be a little lacking but its priced very affordably for an inverter gen.

Personally I do my break in with higher loads, but as long as you are keeping it loaded, then it will be fine. I would keep what ever loads you are running balanced between the legs.

SAE30, thats pretty thick. Did it ship with that oil? Whats the temperature by you? Northeast can barely get out of the 40s. literally 40 for 2 days, 60 for 1, repeat.

Like any combustion engine its inefficient brand new, break in will bump compression, reduce friction, improve fuel consumption, and increase power and responsiveness. I like to do a couple oil changes during the first 10 hours and run atleast half of its rated load after a sufficient warm up.


----------



## crabjoe (Apr 20, 2020)

It looks like this unit will likely be returned because of Briggs and Stratton's service. It sure isn't the Briggs of even 10 years ago.

I called Briggs about getting a replacement wheel and hubcap. Their answer to me was to take it to a service center for them to determine if it was a manufacture defect.

I was like what? It was broken out of the box out of the box and I'm not going to lug around 150 lbs to have a service center try to determine if it's a defect. If it goes back into the bed of my pickup, it's going back to home depot. I did email them to see what their email response will be.. If the answer is the same, it's definitely going back.. And I'll order that Champion DH 8750 inverter unit.

Just in case, I called home depot to see about returning it. To my surprise, they have changed their return policy to 180 day because of Covid. The woman I spoke with was very kind.. told me I can bring it back with or without the box. Asked if I can order the Champion and do the swap when it comes in and she stated that wouldn't be a problem. Love the service at Home Depot!

@iowagold - You know I replaced my well pump a couple years ago but I can't remember the exact size. I remember it was a Gould pump and I think it was either the 3/4 or 1 hp unit. My well is about 250ft deep.

I didn't even think to see if the lights would dim with eco mode off. Before I return this or do anything, I'll add a bit more gas and try again.

@drmerdp - SAE 30 is what came with her. My plan was to switch her over to 5w-30 synthetic. That might not happen, depending on the wheel situation. And thanks for the tip on the break in. Depending on what Briggs and Stratton's online CS says about the wheel, if I keep this unit, I'll make sure put a bigger load on her for break in.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so it is a sub pump?
or an above ground jet system?
wow on the 250 to get water...
do you have any specs on the well??
most of the drillers have a recovery rate etc for the drilled well..
that will let you know how much you can pump out with out a problem of well integrity issues.
most of the modern wells have liners etc. down to a safe level.

back in the day our little well was 150 feet.. and had an jet pump on it above ground.
yup been down in the 3 foot large tube liner on that one..
it lost the large intake screen assy so we pumped it out dry then went down for the recovery..
that was back when I was 100 lbs at 5'11"!! almost like shoving a pipe cleaner down there!! LOL!!
I had on the air system as well and just fit!!
it took longer to get the gear on than the rescue of the intake.
fun memories!!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oh yea cool on the return policy!
most other places will not return if it has had gas in it!!
no kidding!! menards is that way in our area!!
service center only and repair only!!


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

SAE30 oil is recommended for new engines. I used SAE30 oil in my gen for the first 10hrs and then went to 10W40 semi synthetic oil after that ready for the winter months. I didnt really break my gen in, I just did the monthly runs for 10-20mins and put about 300watts out of 2800watts on it.... Having only 1 powerloss during the year I have had the gen, it hasn't had much use yet.


----------



## crabjoe (Apr 20, 2020)

It's a sub pump and I think the well itself was rated at 20g/min. If I remember correctly, no well in my neighborhood produced less than 15g/min. As for the actual depth, where the pump sits in the well, I know it's not sitting on the bottom. My the frontage of property is 145ft. and based on the cord, I think the pump sat about 200ft deep, maybe 230ft? But it's somewhere around there.


----------



## crabjoe (Apr 20, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> SAE30 oil is recommended for new engines. I used SAE30 oil in my gen for the first 10hrs and then went to 10W40 semi synthetic oil after that ready for the winter months. I didnt really break my gen in, I just did the monthly runs for 10-20mins and put about 300watts out of 2800watts on it.... Having only 1 powerloss during the year I have had the gen, it hasn't had much use yet.


Generator usage is really sporadic for me too. 1 time, I went 2 years without losing power. But I'll tell you this, when power is gone and you're sitting there with lights and what not, it's just magical! And to be honest, my big generator.. the one that can surge to 22500 watts.. I haven't used it in 3 years. When it does get used, it lets everyone in the county know it's working because it's so loud.. but it runs everything in my house.. Air Con and all!


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

crabjoe said:


> Generator usage is really sporadic for me too. 1 time, I went 2 years without losing power. But I'll tell you this, when power is gone and you're sitting there with lights and what not, it's just magical! And to be honest, my big generator.. the one that can surge to 22500 watts.. I haven't used it in 3 years. When it does get used, it lets everyone in the county know it's working because it's so loud.. but it runs everything in my house.. Air Con and all!


Yeah, its like " I have power, you havent".... But theirs no excuse, everyone should own a generator nowaday in parts of the country that has dodgey power, because the not very well known branded and the clone generators are sooo stupidly cheap now and some are half decent too.. But Im guessing most people wont keep them maintained, so they wont work when you need them. Its a bit of a pain for me having to run the generator monthly with being in a wheelchair, but I keep saying to myself "it has to be done, if I want a reliable source of backup power"

Wow 22500watts thats a beast, no wonder its loud and I bet it gets through some fuel too?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> SAE30 oil is recommended for new engines. I used SAE30 oil in my gen for the first 10hrs and then went to 10W40 semi synthetic oil after that ready for the winter months. I didnt really break my gen in, I just did the monthly runs for 10-20mins and put about 300watts out of 2800watts on it.... Having only 1 powerloss during the year I have had the gen, it hasn't had much use yet.


10-40 is a no no on the Hondas..

for natural gas they say 5-30 works the best after the break in...
and yes full synthetic works well.
honda likes castrol 
but royal purple, amsoil , mobile 1 and many more works well...
be sure to run a magnetic dip stick and magnetic drain plug if the generator has a drain plug..
it saves the open roller bearings as the gens do not have a filter..
I have pix on the honda gen site of the trash after 50 hours of run on new gen..
it sure keeps the oil cleaner!!
a few of the honda gens in the fleet are now at over 10k hours with the mag dipsticks now.
still start and run well!!


----------



## crabjoe (Apr 20, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> Yeah, its like " I have power, you havent".... But theirs no excuse, everyone should own a generator nowaday in parts of the country that has dodgey power, because the not very well known branded and the clone generators are sooo stupidly cheap now and some are half decent too.. But Im guessing most people wont keep them maintained, so they wont work when you need them. Its a bit of a pain for me having to run the generator monthly with being in a wheelchair, but I keep saying to myself "it has to be done, if I want a reliable source of backup power"
> 
> Wow 22500watts thats a beast, no wonder its loud and I bet it gets through some fuel too?


I almost never run my generator monthly.. Actually I don't. I use to in the past but I stopped a few years ago. The big one I keep empty of fuel. I'll add a little to test it once a year. When it is run and I end up with left over fuel in the tank, say after an actual outage, I just drain the gas out to use in my car.

The Honda is really abused by my dad. He leaves it with gas. and when he needs it, he'll add some extra fuel, shake it then keep trying to start it, until it starts. Funny thing is, this works for him.. I use to drain the gas out of it but he'd get mad at me because when he went to use it, he had to get more gas. Keeps saying I'm wasting money. Now I just start her up now and then.

The Wen unit I just got. My plan with that is to leave it sit without gas, then run it as needed. When I had the Honda full time, I use to run it every month or 2, but since my big gen seems to be fine just running it once a year then letting it sit without gas, that's my plan for the Wen. The Wen will get a lot more usage though.. I'm planning on using her in the boat too.

This latest addition... I'll probably run her every month or 2 till I get bored.. Then it'll be like the big gen.. sit without gas then use her when needed, which will probably be once or twice a year. It'll get run at least once a year.

There might be room for one more generator.. If I get a travel trailer, I think you call them caravans, I'll get something like a Westinghouse iGen4500DF for it. Outside of that, I'm done with getting backup power.. I've got all I need for different occasions.

BTW, I'm going plug my little WEN into the service panel of my house and see how much it can run. I'm hoping to give that a try this weekend. I ordered a 15M50T adapter to try it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea having power when in a bad storm is nice!!
now days there is less time as down time on grid power as a result of the new smart meters here..
the utility co. watch's the loads better... that automatic reporting thing!!

we can even see our load live now... kinda cool!
the neat thing is they can see flicker up to the house...
so if it happens several times they send out a crew to see what is up!

the bad part is they can turn off the grid from remote...
how long till some one finds a way to hack in to that one!!
the cool part of that is if they have a large gas leak the can shut down the grid from remote to save lives.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check out this page for what I do for meters on the breaker panel





GENERATOR_CONNECTION


GENERATOR CONNECTION PANEL METER BREAKER INLET



www.poustusa.com




it is nice to be able to see the balance on the box.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I find that my gen takes more to start it, the longer I let it sit for, But I dont drain the carb or anything. I just turn off the fuel tap after switching off the engine.


----------



## crabjoe (Apr 20, 2020)

iowagold said:


> check out this page for what I do for meters on the breaker panel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it! You should do a video in building and usage.

BTW, why put a 50amp outlet on the eu7000?


----------

